# TECH: Complete 2.0 ABA spec list



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave:*[NOTE: Many sections have partial data. Please refer to bottom of page for sources and and links] *


I knew a lot of people ask general questions over and over on here, so I thought it would be a good idea to put everything I can into one giant list and (possibly) make it a sticky. If you find any information incorrect, or if you can think of anything to add, please do so, I will update this thing as much as possible. 

Huge thanks to tdogg74 and Dan for a lot of this hard to find info, and thanks to Sky-Fi for the vast majority of the PN's 


-------------------

Notations:
[ $ = OBD I information has not yet been collected ]
[ $$ = OBD II information has not yet been collected ]
[ *** = information has not been verified by any technical data or a reliable source ]

-------------------



*General* (w/5 speed manual transmission)

Motor: 2.0L (1984 cc) I4 SOHC 8V Fuel Injected (121.071 cu in)
Engine code: ABA
HP: 116.6 PS (115 bhp) (85.8 kW) 
Hp Peak: 5400 rpm
Torque: 122 ft/lbs
Torque peak: 3200 rpm
Unitary capacity: 496 cc per cylinder
0-60 mph: 10.60 seconds
1/4 mile : ???
Top Speed: 124 mph (200 km/h)
Power-to-weight: 104.83 bhp/ton 
Hp per liter: 58.97 
Firing order: 1-3-4-2
Engine idle speed: 800-880 rpm ; (with a/c on 830-910 rpm)

1992-1995 = OBDI
1996-1999.5 = OBDII

:wave:[Note: there are 2 different ABA blocks: squirter or non-squirter. you have to drop your oil pan to figure out which one you have. ]


*bottom end internal parts / measurements*

Block height: 236mm
Bore: 82.50 mm (3.25 in)
Stroke: 92.80 mm (3.65 in)
Bore/stroke ratio : 0.89
Compression: 10:1
Compression height: 30.9mm

Rods

Part Number: 037 198 401 C
Rod journal: 48mm
Rod Type: Forged
Rod length: 159mm
Wrist pin: 21mm

Pistons
:wave:[Note: there are 3 different "shapes" of ABA pistons, I have provided the link to explain the difference. LINK - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3875757-OBDI-vs-OBDII-ABA-engines]

Part Number: 037 107 065 N / 037 107 065 M 
Piston type: Cast
Piston dish: 14.61 

Crank



OBD I
Part Number: 053 105 101 K
Crank : Steel forged
Type: Short Nose with Crankshaft Trigger 

OBD II
Part Number: 
Crank: Cast
Type: Short Nose with Crankshaft Trigger 

Oil Pump

Part Number: 027 115 105 B
Oil pump: 79mm
Oil pump sprocket: 44T
Oil pump gear length: 36mm
Oil pump bolt: 8x90mm 
Operating oil pressure: 29psi minimum ( @ 2000 Rpm, oil temperature 176 degrees F)
:wave:[note: Oil pressure not verified, these are the numbers shown on MY PERSONAL jetta's oil pressure gauge]

*top end internal parts / measurements*

Head
:wave:[NOTE: OBDI and OBD II heads are interchangeable]

Part Number: ObdI 037 103 351 M / ObdII 037 103 351 N / Califonia 037 103 351 P 
Head type: crossflow 
head gasket: 4-layer metal
head gasket layer thickness top to bottom: 0.009", 0.040", 0.004", 0.009". 
Total thickness: 0.062"

Camshaft

Camshaft woodruff key: N 012 708 2

OBD I 
Part Number: 048 109 101 D 
Camshaft measured @ .050"
Advertised Duration: None
Duration @ .050": 211*/212*
Valve Lift: .400"
Lift @ TDC: $
Centerlines: 113.2* / 113.8*
Lobe Center: 113.5*
Valve Timing: -7.7/38.7 - 39.8/-7.8
Valve Overlap: -15.5*
In open @ .050": 7.7° BTDC

OBD II 
Part Number: 050 109 101 A 
Camshaft measured @ .050"
Advertised Duration: None
Duration @ .050": 210*/210*
Valve Lift: .417"
Lift @ TDC: ($$)
Centerlines: 110.8* / 109.2*
Lobe Center: 110*
Valve Timing: -5.8/35.8 - 34.2/-4.2
Valve Overlap: -10*
In open @ .050": 7.7° BTDC


Valve springs


OBD I
Part Number: 078 109 633 A
Valve spring type: Dual rate
Valve spring maximum lift: .450" 
Valve Spring Installed Height: ($)
Valve spring compressed height: ($)

OBD II
Part Number: 078 109 623 c
Valve spring type: Single rate
Valve spring maximum lift: .432" 
Valve Spring Installed Height: 1.400" (+/- .005")
Valve spring compressed height: .945" (+/- .005")



Valves

Part Number intake: 037 109 601 E / 078 109 601 E
Part Number exhaust: 037 109 611 B / 048 109 611 B
Intake: 39.5mm
Exhaust: 33mm
Stem: 7mm 

Valve Spring Keepers 

Keeper Part Number: 021 109 651 (for 1 single half)

Valve Spring Retainers

OBDI Retainer: 021 109 641 c
OBDII Retainer: 078 109 641 c

*Exterior motor parts / measurements*

Injectors

Bosch part number: 0-280-150-955 
Fuel injector type: Top mount
Fuel injector CC/Min: 176
Fuel injector Grams/Min: 126.6
Fuel injector flow rate: 16.75
Fuel injector pressure: 36.25 PSI
Fuel injector impedance: High 12-16Ω 


Fuel Rail

Part Number: 06A 133 317 R
Fuel rail inlet: passenger side
Fuel rail inside diameter: ($ / $$)
Fuel rail spacing: 88 mm between 1 and 2; 45mm between 2 and 3; 88mm between and 3 and 4

Throttle body

Bore: 2.4"
Throttle plate: 2.22" 
OBD I: includes Dashpot and idle stabilization valve
OBD II: Integrated throttle position switch (replacing the I.S.V. and Dashpot)


Intake Manifold

:wave:[NOTE: OBDI External ISV attached to the exterior of the upper manifold.]

OBD I 
(Lower Intake)
Part Number:037 133 206 C
Lower runner length: 6.2" long
Port inside diameter: 32.5mm (head side)
Port inside diameter: 34.5mm (opening connecting to upper manifold)
Single runner volume: 150cc

(Upper Intake)
Part Number: 037 133 201 AQ
Port inside diameter: ($)
Runner length: ($)
Plenum Volume: ($)


:wave:[NOTE: OBDII upper manfold included vanes immediately forward of where the individual ports begin.]

OBD II
(Lower Intake)
Part Number:037 133 206 C
Lower runner length: 6.2" long
Port inside diameter: 32.5mm (head side)
Port inside diameter: 34.5mm (opening connecting to upper manifold)
Single runner volume: 150cc

(Upper Intake)
Part Number: 037 133 203 T
Port inside diameter: 34.25mm (opening connecting to lower manifold)
Runner length: 3.875"
Plenum Volume: 1.8L


Exhaust Manifold
:wave:[Note: Some 1995 models will have OBDII exhaust manifolds]


OBDI
Part Numbers: 037 253 031 AP (Early Years, Non-Emissions) ; 037 253 031 AL (Mid Years, and California) ; 037 253 031 BP (Late years and all Canada)
Material: Cast
Type: 2 piece; 4-2-1
Upper Manifold Runner Size: 
Lower Manifold Runner Size:
Collector Diameter: 2.25in
Exhaust Manifold Stud: 8X47mm

OBDII
Part Number: 037 253 031 L ; 037 253 031 cc (California)
Material: Cast
Type: 2 piece; 4-2-1
Upper Manifold Runner Size: 
Lower Manifold Runner Size:
Collector Diameter: 2.25in
Exhaust Manifold Stud: 8X47mm.

MAF sensor

VW part number: 037-906-461-A 
Bosch part number: 0-280-217-103
MAF sensor Housing size: 2.75"


Camshaft Sprocket

Sprocket Part Number: 049 109 111 c
Geer Length: xxx Teeth

Spark plugs / wires

Part Number:
Spark plug gap: .028 (also listed, .024 and .026, anyone have VW's spec?)
Spark plug wire size: 7mm

Thermostat

Part Number: 044 121 133 
Opening temp: 185*
Fully open temp: 221*

Electric Cooling Fans
:wave:[Note: All temperatures measured in F.]
:wave:[Note: There is a second switch that controls a stage 3 fan speed fitted into one of the cooling housings on the cylinder head. This is only applicable on certain models] 

Part Number: 1H0 959 455 (no AC) / 1HM 959 455 C (with AC) / 165 959 455 L (either)
Fan Size: 305mm (first two pn's) / 280mm (last pn)

Stage 1 on: 198* - 207*
Stage 1 off: 183* - 196*

Stage 2 on: 210* - 221*
Stage 2 off: 196* - 208*

Stage 3 on: 230* - 239*
Stage 3 off: 221* - 230*


Alternator

Part Numbers (Valeo): 028 903 025 P / 037 903 023 G (+a/c)
Part Numbers (Bosch): 028 903 025 P / 028 903 025 Q (+a/c)
Pulley Diameter: 49mm (1.929 in)
Regulator Plug Clocking: 8.00
Voltage: 12 volt, Negative ground
Amperage: 90
Minimum brush length

Radiator

dimensions: 675mm x 675mm x 322mm

Expansion Tank

Cap opening pressure: 19-23 psi

Distributor 

Part Number: 037 905 237 BX / 037 905 205 T 
Type: Breakerless
Ignition Timing: Controlled by EMS
Firing order: 1-3-4-2
Rotation: Clockwise

Ignition System

1993-1995
Bosch Motronic M2.9

1996-1999
Bosch Motronic M5.9

Coil

Primary resistance: 0.5Ω to 0.7Ω 
Secondary resistance: 2 kΩ to 4 kΩ

Water pump

Part Number: 037 121 005 C (housing with impeller) / 037 121 010 C (water pump with sealing washer; without pulley, thermostat, and adapter (gooseneck))

PCV valve

Part Number: 037 129 101 H / 037 129 101 R

Vacuum brake booster

Part Number: 1H1 612 107 C (w/out ABS) / 1H1 612 107 D (w/ ABS)

Master Cylinder

Part Number: 357 611 019 B (w/out ABS) /1H1 698 019 B (w/ ABS)

A/C compressor

Part Number: 1H0 820 803 D
High side Psi: 205.0
Low side Psi: 17.0

*Fluids / fluid measurements*

Oil

Oil type: API grade SH or SH/CD multi-grade oil
Maximum oil capacity (including filter): 4.2 Quarts
Oil Viscosity: 5w40 or 10w40 (viscosity is temperature dependent, other oils may be applicable) 

Fuel

Fuel type: Gasoline
Fuel octane: All standard octanes acceptable
Fuel pressure (regulated): 36 psi
Maximum fuel capacity: 14.5 gallons

Coolant
:wave:[Note: NEVER EVER cross mix different color anti-freeze.]

Coolant type: 50/50 mixture of water and coolant 
OBDI maximum coolant capacity: 5.8 Quarts
OBD II maximum coolant capacity: 6.1 Quarts

Automatic Transmission Fluid 

Trans fluid type (1994 and earlier): DEXRON II 
Trans fluid type (1995 and later): VW transmission fluid ONLY 
Maximum trans fluid capacity: 3.2 Quarts
VW transmission fluid part number: G 052 162 A1 or G 052 162 A2

Brake Fluid

brake fluid type: DOT 4 
maximum brake fluid capacity: ($ / $$)

Power Steering

Power steering fluid (Recommended): VW PS fluid (the regular stuff will do) 
Power steering fluid capacity: 1.6 Quarts
VW PS fluid part number: g002000 or G002012

Air Conditioning

A/C oil type: r134
Maximum A/C fluid capacity: 28 oz of R134a - 3.9 oz (total) of PAG based oil


*Transmission*

5 speed manual

Transmission code: 020
transmission type: DFQ. CHE, or AMC
Main shaft: 24mm (after June 1st, 1997, shafts are 22mm)
speedometer gear: 15T
1st gear ratio: 3.455 
2nd gear ratio: 1.94 
3rd gear ratio: 1.28 
4th gear ratio: 0.97 
5th gear ratio: 0.80 
final drive: 3.67


Automatic

Transmission type: CLK, CFH, CFF
Number of gears:
Dimensions
Gear ratios:

Fuse Box / Relays

:wave:[Note: The crappy diagram I have drawn shows the layout of the relays as you are facing them]

Location: Drivers side, under dash, above clutch pedal

[19] [20] [21] [22] [23] [24] 
[13] [14] [15] [16] [17] [18] 
--------------------------------
[ 1 ] [ 2 ] [ 3 ] [ 4 ] [ 5 ] [ 6 ]
[ 7 ] [ 8 ] [ 9 ] [10] [11] [12]

1 air conditioning system
2 rear wiper/washer
3 fuel inchection/ignition system
4 Load reduction 
5 not used
6 emergency flasher 
7 not used
8 Windshield wiper/washer
9 Seat belt warning system/control unit
10 Foglights 
11 Horn
12 Fuel pump 
13 Heated oxygen sensor control module (o2 sensor)
14 Park/Neutral position
15 - 24 Optional equipment (does anyone have the relay equipment information for these?) 



*non categorized stuff*

Cylinder Head Bolts diagram and torque specs

tighten in the following order:
_____________________
10.....4......2......6......8


7......5......1......3......9

stage 1 30ft/lb
stage 2 44ft/lb
stage 3 additional 90 Degree turn
stage 4 additional 90 Degree turn






*Torque specs (ft/lbs unless otherwise stated)*

LISTED ALPHABETICALLY

Air temperature sensor: 84 in-lbs
Alternator mounting bolts: 18
Camshaft bearing cap nuts/bolts: 15
Crankshaft main bearing cap bolts: 48
Engine crossmember-to-body bolts:37
Exhaust manifold bolts: M8 bolts = 18 ; m10 bolts = 30
Flywheel mounting bolts: 44
Fuel rail mounting bolts: 84 in-lbs
Intermediate shaft flange bolts: 18
Intermediate shaft sprocket bolt: 59
Lock carrier-to chassis bolts: 17
Lock carrier to fender screws: 48 in-lbs
Intake manifold to head (lower): 18
Intake manifold to lower intake (upper) = 15
Lug Nuts (wheel bolts): 81
Oil cooler nut: 18
Oil pan drain plug: 22
Oil pump cover bolts: 84 in-lbs
O2 sensor (heated oxygen sensor): 37
Piston oil jet/pressure relief valve: 19
Rod bearing cap bolts/nuts : 22
Spark plugs: 22
Starter mounting bolts: Lower 33 ; Upper 44 ; Stud 44
Throttle body through-bolts: m6 bolts = 84 in-lbs ; m8 bolts = 15 ft-lbs
Timing belt tensioner bolt: 33
Transmission bell housing to engine: m10 bolts = 44; m12 bolts = 59







*volkswagen engine codes*
http://www.obd-codes.com/trouble_codes/volkswagen/
---------------





*Source references*

Fuel injector list
cams, valve springs, etc
Jetta Tech / how to
wiring diagram
Intake manifold
Head and valve info
Chilton's vehicle manual
Haynes vehicle manual
bahn brenner motorsports
Black Forest Industries
www.vagcat.com - online spare parts catalog
more part numbers
explosion views of most vw motors



VW Vortex Members
tdogg74
ny_fam
Greg_J
StinkyMEMan
94jetta~~
Sky-Fi
Kabinotar
JohnStamos
PoCoDUB
(adding sources as i go. If i missed you, give me a heads up!)


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

added camshaft specs


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

added crank, piston, rod, and valve spring info.


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

added torque specs for nuts and bolts.


----------



## SPJosh1890 (Sep 4, 2010)

good stuff, you should alphabetize the torque specs as that list will probably grow pretty big a good one to add would be wheel lugs :thumbup:


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

the simplest answers are usually the best. thx


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

added intake manifold specs and listed torque specs alphabetically.


----------



## carrizog60 (Sep 13, 2003)

do you have that info on the 2E engine?


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

carrizog60 said:


> do you have that info on the 2E engine?


Its the same as the ABA, although I'm not sure if the obd1 -> obd2 change occured in the same year. Otherwise they're identical.

Mizzuh: You really should reference your sources for this info. Those guys who sit down and take the measurements and put in the hours to provide that info deserve recognition.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

MecE2.0 said:


> Mizzuh: You really should reference your sources for this info. Those guys who sit down and take the measurements and put in the hours to provide that info deserve recognition.


no sh*t, right?


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

:thumbup:

I'm not saying he needs APA format citation and referencing, but just a shout out as you go along. The thread itself could prove pretty useful and I hope Mizzuh continues.

Happy New Year!


----------



## carrizog60 (Sep 13, 2003)

for a start the 2e is counterflow,could there be more differences?


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

^ Same bottom end though (as well as the ABF with the exception of the pistons). Most of the info for the head holds as well and from what I've read even the valves are the same (so basically just an 8v hydro head with 7mm stems). Euro mk3 4-cylinders also retained digifant fuel injection which was discontinued earlier on in North America. You'd probably be better off searching for information on the 2E in either the 8v forum here (if you're looking to modify and tune) or better yet clubgti which is a european forum.


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

adding sources asap. thx!


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

if anyone knows the injector info, I could really use that 

three companies i found make them. but none of the sites ive looked at have the ohms / lb per hr/ or cc's 
beck/arnely 155-0226 
bosch 
and Standard 

here is the general opinion of the threads (posted in the main section with a notation beside it for now) 
189cc/min 
19 lb/hr 
44 psi 

does anyone have technical data to back this up?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Your injector info is wrong. VR6 injectors are 19lb/hr. All 2.0 injectors are 16lb/hr. 

I also edited the name of this thread to a more searchable title. 

Lastly, *credit your info*. I see a bunch of info you got from my threads. People deserve credit when they do all the work. Get on that.


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks. and i put your name on the bottom of my thread , as well as a link to your info a few days ago. im going through my bookmarks and getting it up there piece by piece. 

ALSO, added A/C fluid levels and psi's for system


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

added valve specs and more links. also added some info under the non-catogorized stuff ath the bottom of the list. "fuel and ignition"....not sure what the info is, or where it should go, but it looked useful. anyone have any idea?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

These motors arent 10.4:1 compression. They are slightly less than 10:1. (more like 9.9:1) 

You really need to confirm your stats before you post them. :thumbdown:


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

done


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

added maf, oil pump, and throttle body info.

edit: found the 10.4 to 1 was for a 16v 2.0.


----------



## TRFwhitey (Feb 23, 2009)

tdogg74 said:


> These motors arent 10.4:1 compression. They are slightly less than 10:1. (more like 9.9:1)
> 
> You really need to confirm your stats before you post them. :thumbdown:


Why dont you inform him through PM rather than trying to make him look like an idiot in his own thread.


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

it was topic related. 

75% of the specs I'm posting are from his threads. including -this - ridiculously in-depth valve info i just posted :thumbup:


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

up late

updated: throttle body, intake manifold, torque specs, fluids, sources and links, and fixed a pile of grammatical errors

added: cooling fans, thermostat, distributor, brake fluid, 

also, I'm adding part numbers within the sections as I go. Figured this would be useful. 



goodnight


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

updated fuel injector info and added PN.

renamed links. now you actually know what you're clicking on.


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

minor updates, filling in some blank spots. 

is there a large PN list somewhere on the internet for this car? I'd love to add most PN's to these parts. thx


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

added a whole mess of part numbers! enjoy your ordering spree!


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

my eyeballs hurt from staring at, and organizing part numbers. huge thanks to sky-fi for all the part numbers!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

OBDI/OBDII Throttle body:

Bore: 2.4"
Throttle plate: 2.22"


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks.

yea, "size" defiantly wasn't the most descriptive word i could have used.


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

added: Fuse and relay info. ignition system, coil 
Updated: torque specs, alternator, and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

bump for spell check and fuel pressure corrections.


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

Added partial exhaust manifold specs. and hunting for camshaft sprocket info. Mainly number of teeth and diameter/general measurements.

now, I'm at a loss as to what i should add next. I kinda feel this list is incomplete any Ideas i could research or a direction I haven't went yet with this?


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

OBDII Valve springs: 078 109 623 c
Keepers: 021 109 651 (for 1 single half)
OBDII Retainer: 078 109 641 c
OBDI Retainer: 021 109 641 c
Camshaft woodruff key: N 012 708 2
Camshaft Sprocket: 049 109 111 c

OBDII Exhaust manifold: 037 253 031 L, California 037 253 031 cc
OBDI Exhaust manifold: 037 253 031 AP (Early, non emissions), 037 253 031 AL (mid years, and California), 037 253 031 BP (late years and all canada) Some 95's will have OBDII manifolds.


----------



## duhafnusa4 (Dec 20, 2007)

i like it


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks for the info, I'll add it tonight to the list.


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

Posted JohnStamos' info, as well as did a bit of organizing/cleaning up again. skadoosh.


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

edit: fixed intake valve size from 40mm to 39.5mm


----------



## PoCoDUB (Jan 19, 2011)

Exhaust Manifold Stud: 8X47mm. 
It's strange that the Studs are all the same size but the nuts aren't.


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks bro, adding now


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

How about head bolts torque specs with a diagram. did a search and found this thread. But it didnt have that info...LOL


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

ill take a look and see if i can find it.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Not going to draw a diagram but it goes 30ft# 44ft#s then 1/4 turn and then 1/4 turn.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Wouldn't that come up to about 80ftlbs?


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

good writeup 

:beer:


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks guys, 

just invested in a bentley manual: best. purchase. ever. 

I will be updating the crap out of this thing as I read through the manual. Keep the info and suggestions coming.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

I still can't believe I haven't yet acquired one as well.. shame on me. 

Post the torque specs for the cam caps and the head bolts please.


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

AJmustDIE said:


> I still can't believe I haven't yet acquired one as well.. shame on me.
> 
> Post the torque specs for the cam caps and the head bolts please.


 Cap caps is 15 ft/lbs 
Head bolt specs are in the OP and tightening order


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

SirSpectre said:


> Head bolt specs are in the OP and tightening order


 Um.... I knew that.


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

Cam caps are listed as camshaft bearing caps. thanks.


----------



## TreVW (Oct 25, 2011)

I believe all German-made OBD-I ABAs came with forged pistons. May be useful info to have in here.

I know for sure that the pistons I pulled out of a German-made '93 Jetta were forged, but I can't be sure of which cars/years this applies to.


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

TreVW said:


> I believe all German-made OBD-I ABAs came with forged pistons. May be useful info to have in here.
> 
> I know for sure that the pistons I pulled out of a German-made '93 Jetta were forged, but I can't be sure of which cars/years this applies to.



None did. All cast.


----------



## TreVW (Oct 25, 2011)

I know it's been a topic of debate, but I'm _pretty_ sure that I pulled forged pistons out of that block. :beer:


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

You're _pretty_ wrong. All ABA pistons are cast. Only thing that came forged from the factory were the cranks on the early blocks.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...BDI-amp-OBDII-heads-and-blocks&highlight=tech


----------



## Jfully2.0 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a question, I've owned my mk3 jetta aba for about 2 years and I can't fit more than 3 quarts of oil including the filter. I've changed the oil myself 5 times and 2 times at those quick change places. Every time I have to explain that it won't hold more than 3 qrts no matter what the dealer or all data says. Is mine just different or is there an issue?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Something is very wrong. Might want to drop the oil pan and see if it's sludged up?


----------



## Jfully2.0 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on the three quarts thing. i pulled the op and the vc, no sludge. I just have one more question. How long is the dipstick supposed to be? I am suspicious of the one in my car.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Ahh yes, sometimes the dipstick holder (the plastic end on the metal tube) is broken or missing, and reports the wrong level. I'm not sure how long it's supposed to be but make sure the holder isn't missing or broken in half (it should *click* in). 

Should look like this.


----------



## Jfully2.0 (Dec 8, 2012)

That's my problem. Mine had a short black hose that fit really tight to the end of the tube. :bs:Seems it wasn't long enough. I really appreciate the info and this spec thread is awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

great info in here :thumbup:


----------



## petergiarrizzo (May 31, 2010)

*Head Intake/exhaust ports*

hey guys, i havent seem to be able to get this question answered anywhere i look.

I would LOVE to know the diameters of the exhaust ports, as well as the distance between each one. i know the middle two are closer together and the two outsides are further out ie:

O----O--O----O 

that sort of idea. I know i can buy exhaust flanges for $50 or so, but i know a guy who owns a CNC shop so i could make my own for basically nothing out of pieces in his scrap bin. I also would love to make a CAD model of a turbo manifold for my ABA 8v as soon as i recieve her 

I moved 9 hours away for a job as an engineering technologist and bought a car on a visit back home, and therefore cant just measure it  otherwise id simply do so.


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

petergiarrizzo said:


> O----O--O----O




its more like 0..0.....0..0

i just measured 13" from end of port to end of port. each port is roughly 1" wide by 1.6" tall

i have a head sitting downstairs that i can get measurements for you. :thumbup:


----------



## firebolt (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the helping us po' folk out with typing all this up from the manual :-[)


----------



## Systole (Mar 28, 2010)

Can anyone add max bore wear, main journal size, and max oil clearance between both rod and main journals and bearings?

Thanks for providing all other info. :thumbup:


----------



## WHITETRASHNJ (Feb 10, 2014)

THIS IS A GREAT HELP, thank you :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WHITETRASHNJ (Feb 10, 2014)

anyone know cylinder compression on obd II motor?


----------



## axxelander (Sep 29, 2012)

great post, i was looking for torque on spark plugs, got even more for later .. Favorited :thumbup:


----------



## svp6811 (Aug 13, 2014)

:thumbup:your lists seems complete (like I would know; lol) and I may sound stupid, but does the 1999 cabrio auto trans has a transmission control unit? 

thanks,


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes it does. Under the rear seat. It's hinged so you can pull it up from the back.


----------



## Blackrose196 (Jun 12, 2015)

Do you have the engine specs for 2.0l 16v 9a engine


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

Blackrose196 said:


> Do you have the engine specs for 2.0l 16v 9a engine


what do you want to know?


----------



## Erik Lemus (Jul 13, 2017)

*stroke*

When say stroke 92.8mm, is it the maximum that can be opened? because i'm lookin stroke my aba engine


----------



## AudioOgre (Aug 13, 2017)

*ABA Motors*

Is there a way to tell whether I have an A, B or C motor?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

Erik Lemus said:


> When say stroke 92.8mm, is it the maximum that can be opened? because i'm lookin stroke my aba engine


100 mm is the longest stroke I have seen. There is also a 99 mm and the factory TDi 95.5 mm one.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

AudioOgre said:


> Is there a way to tell whether I have an A, B or C motor?


What are you referring to as A, b, or C? Do you mean which piston?


----------

